# Wow... so its really cold here .. how's your car doing in this cold weather?



## muccman (Aug 24, 2003)

Well, It's been -52celcius ( below -40f ) for the last couple of days here. Thank god for block heater and the battery blanket my B12 has... it stays plugged in overnight and it still has some fun starting in the morning.. but it still starts and that's all that counts! ( The wait for a tow truck in the city right now is over 12hours if you're lucky ).


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

My car has been sitting through this winter without being driven at all . I just start it up every now and then to keep the battery charged up and all. It seems to start fine every time I crank it over. So no complaints from me at all, other than the fact that the car can't be driven again, ever.


----------



## sentra94xe (May 6, 2002)

Oh my car's doing great. This morning it was a brisk 37 degs F but she started up just fine.

Gotta love Fla


----------



## muccman (Aug 24, 2003)

sentra94xe said:


> Oh my car's doing great. This morning it was a brisk 37 degs F but she started up just fine.
> 
> Gotta love Fla


man, i could go for some of that.. that's like shorts a tshirt weather compared to this.. with the windchill it was -62F this morning here... 37F is a breeze for us up here :cheers:


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

my car hates new hampshire............it really, really doenst wanna move in the morning. buuut, it also needs an oil change ive been meaning to do for about 2000 miles


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

sentra94xe said:


> Oh my car's doing great. This morning it was a brisk 37 degs F but she started up just fine.
> 
> Gotta love Fla


DITTO

I had some ice on the rear window, but I just scraped it off with a squegee(sp?) and was on my way.


----------



## Centurion (Sep 5, 2002)

It was recently 12 below here and it started up right away -- with the original 11 year old battery no less.


----------



## Spelchy (Jun 24, 1987)

it was -55C here the other day and my car started fine


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

In what God forsaken hell holes does it reach -52 & -55? Are you guys adding in the wind chill?


----------



## bugnlv (Jun 24, 2003)

man my car has a hard time starting when its 50F over night lol JK i understand your guys pain when i was in oregon.... my vw bug never liked below 32F


----------



## Will (Jan 2, 2004)

It's been hovering between -12 and 4 above here in Michigan for the last 3 weeks( not including wind chill). The pickup hasn't had a bit of trouble except for the shifter being a little sluggish first thing in the morning. But I changed batteries last fall from the original. My Suburu Legacy(90)doesn't get driven only about once a week and it's started up every morning with a 5 year old battery.


----------



## muccman (Aug 24, 2003)

fcsmotorsports said:


> In what God forsaken hell holes does it reach -52 & -55? Are you guys adding in the wind chill?



I'm in Winnipeg... commonly dubbed Winterpeg. With the windchill its been -52 celcius for the past couple of days... the wait for CAA has reached over 20 hours for a tow truck.. My car started today again, my dad's celebrity didnt start and it wasnt plugged in, and his van didnt start ( but it wasnt plugged in ). I find we have the weirdest temperatures. In summer it was +38celcius for a few weeks.. now its -39celcius.. talk about a temperature shift eh


----------



## Sentra_Industies (Oct 31, 2002)

Last week it hit -44 F here in North Dakota. Sentra was dead as a doorknob but he Suzuki X-90 started right up (no block heater or garage)


----------



## bugnlv (Jun 24, 2003)

Sentra_Industies said:


> Last week it hit -44 F here in North Dakota. Sentra was dead as a doorknob but he Suzuki X-90 started right up (no block heater or garage)


Typical california question..... "whats a block heater?" hehe


----------



## Sanyo (Dec 19, 2003)

bugnlv said:


> Typical california question..... "whats a block heater?" hehe


You're not joking right? Meh if you aren't, it's exactly as it sounds, it keeps the engine block warm and helps to keep the shit in your engine from freezing and your oil from becomming to thick. Also, a few weeks ago it was under 0 for like a week straight, and on the day it hit like -15 F it went row row row VROOOM. Started up after maybe 1 sec, ran strong. My car likes the cold weather 91 Sentra XE.


----------



## bugnlv (Jun 24, 2003)

Sanyo said:


> You're not joking right? Meh if you aren't, it's exactly as it sounds, it keeps the engine block warm and helps to keep the shit in your engine from freezing and your oil from becomming to thick. Also, a few weeks ago it was under 0 for like a week straight, and on the day it hit like -15 F it went row row row VROOOM. Started up after maybe 1 sec, ran strong. My car likes the cold weather 91 Sentra XE.


lol i know what they are just i dont know ANY one in cali that has one lol. i also never saw studded tires till i moved to oregon.


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

muccman said:


> man, i could go for some of that.. that's like shorts a tshirt weather compared to this.. with the windchill it was -62F this morning here... 37F is a breeze for us up here :cheers:



it was 12 tonight in buffalo and i was standing outside a bar in just a sweatshirt... 12 feels real warm when the HIGH has been 0 and 1 and 2 for 3 weeks...


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

*Indian Summer lives here*

Please don't kill me, today I did some underhood work with a nice sun & around 65°F hehehe, this city had some of the best weathers.

We're bellow the tropic so... it's tropically warm but...... we're at 7,500 feet (2,300mts) above sea level (really high) so it's never so hot....

Colder winter nights rarely goes below 32°F (O°C) & Hotter Summer Noons rarely tops 100°F(38°C), Winter & Spring are dry, Summer & Fall rains daily so... we don't have to deal with extreme cold, our problem is the height, cars suffer a 23% power loose and pollution sucks.

So block heathers here are more strange than a V10 in a B14 heheheheheheheh

:cheers: or maybe better a tequila shot = |_|


----------



## Arithmetic (Jan 20, 2004)

40-50F here in southern cali (in the morning), and my 88 starts like a dream... she surprises me every morning...


----------



## bugnlv (Jun 24, 2003)

Arithmetic said:


> 40-50F here in southern cali (in the morning), and my 88 starts like a dream... she surprises me every morning...


lol yup my car loves cali woohooo... heck she even likes a foot massage once in a while (earthquakes hehehe lame but oh well) lol


----------



## HATEnFATE (Dec 24, 2002)

my car seems to enjoy the -10F temps we've had here in the mornings


----------



## nissmax88 (May 30, 2003)

Nice here not much of anything to say but i enloy being able to wear shorts and t-shirt all day then just tossing on a jacket at night. sorta wish it would rain a bit more though


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

Yeah, it is nice wearing shorts and a t-shirt all day. But why would you want it to rain?


----------

